# Potential puppy mill in CT raided--might have GSDs



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

This is breaking news on the tv stations. Based on the address, it looks like it is "Boyar Kennels". Their websites (plural) shows Labs, but also GSDs, and then you find Poodles. Not sure how many GSDs they might be seizing, but the news story mentioned pregnant dogs. Yikes. 

http://www.boyarkennels.net/ 

http://www.boyarkennels.com/ 


http://www.courant.com/news/local/hcu-puppymill-1210,0,7363042.story 
http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/news_wtnh_bethany_puppy_mill_200812101215 

http://www.wfsb.com/news/18244639/detail.html


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I wonder what prompted the investigation?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

None of these dogs appear to be titled either. Wheee.

They were also selling dogs (and ferrets) in the Bargain News! Ugh.

GERMAN SHEPHERD,$1,500Location: Bethany, CT 
Age: 1.42 Years Gender: Female Description: AKC female, 17 months old, West German bloodline, parents on premises, exc family dog & protection dog, $1500 OBO. (203) 393-0090 . Bethany, CT Found Today
at http://www.bargainnews.com


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Their website looks fine at the first, if you don't know what you are doing they can easily get you


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm wondering. Since neighbors were "stunned", I wonder what happened. 

And, just to irritate me more, he was buying Lab puppies? 

http://www.gundogsonline.com/hunting-dogs-for-sale/puppies2/1719.html


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Update:


> Quoteepartment of Agriculture officials said that 11 adult German shepherds and Labradors were seized in the raid as well as 38 puppies.





> Quote:They said the Department of Agriculture had recently received complaints from citizens who said their puppies became ill after being purchased from Boyarsky.
> 
> One complainant said that their puppy had to be euthanized because it was so ill.
> 
> Officials said an investigation into the care and conditions at the kennel was launched after the complaints were filed. State officials said the property was inspected on Tuesday and that frozen water buckets, thin dogs and a lethargic puppy were found.


----------

